# Betta Pencil Holder



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

So I had this jar that I had holding pencils, pens, scissors, ect. and I decided to print off some Betta pictures and put them on the jar (using Mod Podge) and this is how it turned out:
Front








Back








I know it isn't a drawing or anything like that but I just wanted to share it.


----------



## Scarlettebettas (Feb 12, 2015)

Cute idea!! I might do that to my jars.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you!
It was really easy. Go for it!


----------

